
Rust as a Language for High Performance GC Implementation [pdf] - webmaven
http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~steveb/downloads/pdf/rust-ismm-2016.pdf
======
webmaven
The paper describes the design and implementation of a Garbage Collector in
Rust:

 _" We show that our Immix implementation has almost identical performance on
micro benchmarks, compared to its implementation in C, and outperforms the
popular BDW collector on the gcbench micro benchmark. We find that Rust’s
safety features do not create significant barriers to implementing a high
performance collector._

 _Though memory managers are usually considered low-level, our high
performance implementation relies on very little unsafe code, with the vast
majority of the implementation benefiting from Rust’s safety. "_

Partial source for the authors' implementation is contained in the paper's
appendices rather than in a repository, other implementations mentioned in the
paper:

A reference counted type with cycle collection for Rust:
[https://github.com/fitzgen/bacon-rajan-cc](https://github.com/fitzgen/bacon-
rajan-cc)

A simple tracing (mark and sweep) garbage collector for Rust:
[https://github.com/Manishearth/rust-gc](https://github.com/Manishearth/rust-
gc)

